# Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America



## Eric Weiss (Feb 14, 2016)

On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
The President says his plan will allow the Federal Government to 'assume control of all Federal territory in case of a National Emergency or civil disobedience' and 'enhance Jade Helm protocols'.?The act would also allow U.N. Troops to assist U.S. forces when needed on domestic soil.
What do you think about the President's executive order that would allow the Federal Government to assume authority over 'all States and Territories' in the United States.Is this Obama's grab for Martial Law and a third term as President?14
Join FOX & Friends Weekend as we discuss Obama's takeover of America with Constitutional Law experts Judge Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent,and former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin this weekend on Fox News


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 14, 2016)

uhoh


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2016)

I much prefer the bi-partisan kowtowing of the US to the WTO to ensure the proliferation of low wage jobs in the US.
But somehow Fox never discusses this.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 14, 2016)

*Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America *

Pointless, who would want it?  Now France - great wine, loose women, good food, fuck ya.  American, fuck that nonsense...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 14, 2016)

Eric Weiss said:


> On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
> The President says his plan will allow the Federal Government to 'assume control of all Federal territory in case of a National Emergency or civil disobedience' and 'enhance Jade Helm protocols'.?The act would also allow U.N. Troops to assist U.S. forces when needed on domestic soil.
> What do you think about the President's executive order that would allow the Federal Government to assume authority over 'all States and Territories' in the United States.Is this Obama's grab for Martial Law and a third term as President?14
> Join FOX & Friends Weekend as we discuss Obama's takeover of America with Constitutional Law experts Judge Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent,and former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin this weekend on Fox News



Told you, Jade Helm '17. Preppers you better head to your bunkers now so you don't get caught on the roads in your lime green Gremlin and have to drive like Bo Duke to get to your spider hole. 

Crack open the wheat germ, I'll bring the rats and we'll roast 'em up right quick. 

And PLEAZZZE avoid all Walmart parking lots, we know they are landing pads for alien invaders. Most of whom like milk and pepsi with their fried Amuhrcan.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 14, 2016)

"FOX & Friends Weekend. Obama's takeover of America, Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent, Sarah Palin"

lol


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2016)

Eric Weiss said:


> On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
> The President says his plan will allow the Federal Government to 'assume control of all Federal territory in case of a National Emergency or civil disobedience' and 'enhance Jade Helm protocols'.?The act would also allow U.N. Troops to assist U.S. forces when needed on domestic soil.
> What do you think about the President's executive order that would allow the Federal Government to assume authority over 'all States and Territories' in the United States.Is this Obama's grab for Martial Law and a third term as President?14
> Join FOX & Friends Weekend as we discuss Obama's takeover of America with Constitutional Law experts Judge Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent,and former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin this weekend on Fox News


Christ this forum sucks now


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "FOX & Friends Weekend. Obama's takeover of America, Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent, Sarah Palin"
> 
> lol


Jeanine Pirro...NOBODY does the War Of The Worlds voice like Jeanine Pirro.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 14, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
> ...



*"Christ this forum sucks now"*
*



 



 *


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 14, 2016)

Is Teddy boy shitting his pants again?


----------



## Jackson (Feb 14, 2016)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 14, 2016)

Eric Weiss said:


> On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
> The President says his plan will allow the Federal Government to 'assume control of all Federal territory in case of a National Emergency or civil disobedience' and 'enhance Jade Helm protocols'.?The act would also allow U.N. Troops to assist U.S. forces when needed on domestic soil.
> What do you think about the President's executive order that would allow the Federal Government to assume authority over 'all States and Territories' in the United States.Is this Obama's grab for Martial Law and a third term as President?14
> Join FOX & Friends Weekend as we discuss Obama's takeover of America with Constitutional Law experts Judge Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent,and former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin this weekend on Fox News






This makes at LEAST the 3rd or 4th time right-wingers have been punked by satire sites. This one accounts for 2 of those. You SHOULD check the "sources" better than this. 

Even "The Onion" never had so many people punked in one election cycle..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "FOX & Friends Weekend. Obama's takeover of America, Jeanine Pirro, Ted Nugent, Sarah Palin"
> 
> lol



Should have been a clue right there.. Huh??


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2016)

Back inna `60's...

... Uncle Ferd said...

... dem blacks was gonna take over the country.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Weiss said:
> ...


Once upon a time I would've pos rep'd you for that.  But now I guess I'll just hit one of these meaningless buttons.  You want a "thanks?"  "Winner?"  I guess "Winner" is probably the best or whatever, so there you go


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2016)

waltky said:


> Back inna `60's...
> 
> ... Uncle Ferd said...
> 
> ... dem blacks was gonna take over the country.


Now one a dem is President.

...is Uncle Ferd upset?...


----------



## waltky (Feb 14, 2016)

Not so much...

... as long as he leaves office.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2016)

waltky said:


> Not so much...
> 
> ... as long as he leaves office.


O I bet Uncle Ferd would be real upset if anoder one o' dem blacks took over for 'im


----------



## depotoo (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, it is.  The stupid website it came from is worse than the national enquirer. It is not from Fox





Jackson said:


> This is a joke, right?


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 14, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> *Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America *
> 
> Pointless, who would want it?  Now France - great wine, loose women, good food, fuck ya.  American, fuck that nonsense...


*LOLOL.....we got the worst politicians in all of man kind history running for president. We have some the dumbest mf's right now, sitting in both the house and senate, all lazy and good for nothing. Lazy fuckin Americans who don't want to work, but whine about shit. Our streets roads and highways are fucked, we force the poor to drink shitty water, the blacks are pissed, the whites are pissed, the latino's are still trying to hide and the asians are clueless unless it involves a dollar bill...fuck this country and Obama is the last mf that wants it. The only mf's that want this country is the indians.*


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 15, 2016)

Got news for you....ANY President can declare Martial Law in time of emergency. It has been there for longer than any of us have been alive...

Martial Law


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 15, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> *Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America *
> 
> Pointless, who would want it?  Now France - great wine, loose women, good food, fuck ya.  American, fuck that nonsense...




Been to France (specifically Paris and Nice) several times over the years. The French are assholes. Paris stinks. Nice is really nice. That's it. Food is too rich, cars suck. and the women are nasty. You would fit in well there.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Feb 15, 2016)

*The only mf's that want this country is the indians.*

Wrong. Love it or leave it asshole. If you are not part of the solution(s) you are part of the problem. Don't make somebody come and solve you. It's _*my*_ country and you do not have permission to talk shit about it; best remember that Sunshine.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 15, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Christ this forum sucks now


You probably think you had NO ROLE in making it that way do ya'?


----------



## healthmyths (Feb 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> I much prefer the bi-partisan kowtowing of the US to the WTO to ensure the proliferation of low wage jobs in the US.
> But somehow Fox never discusses this.



That may be true.. but an Executive order superseding Congress trumps the WTO issue by a long long ways!


----------



## Wildman (Feb 15, 2016)

*liberscum are the sucking ERS*


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 15, 2016)

Education funding:  Because otherwise, this thread happens.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 9, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Eric Weiss said:
> 
> 
> > On Friday,President Obama signed the 'Patriot Defense of Liberty Enabler Act' which is his latest in a series of Executive Orders to bring the U.S.'in compliance with United Nations Agenda 21'.9
> ...


So if the mods know this is satire, why is it still in politics? What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 9, 2016)

Incidentally, this thread is being picked up by people who think that since you have it in the politics forum, its legit When they find out that the mods left a satire piece in politics, they are universally pissed and it is viewed as spreading misinformation.  Whatever shred of credibility you might have gained with a larger audience goes straight down the toilet, to reside with the writers corner forum.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Incidentally, this thread is being picked up by people who think that since you have it in the politics forum, its legit When they find out that the mods left a satire piece in politics, they are universally pissed and it is viewed as spreading misinformation.  Whatever shred of credibility you might have gained with a larger audience goes straight down the toilet, to reside with the writers corner forum.


mods don't remove posts until someone bitches about it by reporting it. Mods aren't omnipotent. You got to let them know this thread exists before they can do something about it.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 9, 2016)

RandallFlagg said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama signs EXECUTIVE ORDER To Take Over America *
> ...


Well they do get their special sauce straight out of a bidet...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a friend that works at the embassy in France, he says he can smell a Frenchman always before seeing them...


----------

